# Sticky  Bunny memorials.



## Kammie

In honour of Sugar, we in the bunny section have decided to make our own memorial thread. We all know each other here and not everyone checks the Rainbow Bridge section so it seems more fitting since we're more of a family to have this little bit just for us bunny people. This thread is designed not just to say bunny X has died but instead to tell us all about how great your friend was and still is, maybe adding a picture or telling a funny story about him/her.

I may seem a bit off by saying this but please make replies to people as a new thread or PM the person rather than post here so the thread is kept clean just for the memorials. It may not be the most posted in thread this way but it will be meaningful.

*Rainbo Bridge*

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together.
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....​


----------



## chair

I think this is a lovely idea!


----------



## AmyCruick

To my little man Sugar who I lost on 29th october 2009 aged 8

Thank you for always being there when I needed a hug, for making me laugh by climbing into daft places and making me angry but for only until I looked at you. Thank you for making my mum stand out in the rain for an hour when you kicked out your window and tried to escape and thank you for being the best bunny anyone could wish for.

Enjoy the strawberries waiting for you in heaven and I hope you've found Nala and are running together again.

I love you Sugar and miss you so much

Looking handsome!








On his snuggle bed








In the flower pots!








Eating in his tunnel








After trashing the room!


----------



## simplysardonic

Prince, we only had you a year before you were cruelly taken from us in May, I still miss you & think of you every day, often with a tear in my eye. You were a little ray of sunshine who made so many friends in your short life.
Sleep tight, little man, I'll see you at the bridge xxxx


----------



## happysaz133

In memory of Poppy, who actually turned out to be a male but I never changed the name! Friendliest bunny I've had. He died in 2003.










Thumper, who I only had 2 months. He was a poorly adopted bun. He arrived with a very poorly guinea pig too. This was their first photo. They both died in 2005.


----------



## jemma_79

Lovely idea. Your poor bun.

Here's Violet, who died this summer, aged 5...


----------



## hazyreality

I know its not a bun, but you guys know me on here. Just gone out to tuck everyone in for the night and my old guinea girl Nala has passed away. 
She was a cute little thing when I got her and her "adopted" sister Inka from my friend. She bit me the very first time I held her, but she never bit me again bless her, I think she was just saying Hello! She was 6 1/2 years old, we lost her sister about 2 years ago.

Here she is:










RIP Little Nala. Find Inka and all the other guinea friends at Rainbow Bridge.

*Heidi*


----------



## cassie01

This is a great idea.

For Bodger who came and saved my life when I needed it. Im sorry I couldnt do the same for you. Run free my beloved little man until I see you again. Mommy loves you. x x


----------



## crofty

Titch and Dotty cruelly taken on 11/8/09

Titch you were a naughty boy when i got you, you and joey didnt get on so you went to live with my sister and found yourself a beautiful wife Dotty. You both adored each other, you loved digging and getting up to mischief.

Can't believe you were both taken so cruelly, binky free little ones, gone but never forgotten.


----------



## Tink82

For my little guy, Pepsi.. I'm sorry you had to suffer so much and I hope you know that I did my absolute best for you up to those last few seconds I held you :crying: Still missing you xxx


----------



## Lumpy

While I was helping at rescue this morning one of their bunnies - Fernando - passed away peacefully. I think he'd been at rescue nearly two years, wasn't able to be neutered due to medical reasons and had been poorly for a little while. I remember giving him cuddles earlier in the year - he was a lovely, friendly bun.

I keep thinking of him and how sad it is that he never got a home - even though he died in the lounge at rescue and was being well cared for. The owners adore bunnies and do their very best for them.

I just though I'd put something on the memorial bit here so his passing is marked. Even though he wasn't my bunny I didn't think anyone would mind.


----------



## crofty

I thought perhaps i should add my beautiful Saffy to this thread now...

_You were stroppy, bossy and soooo nosey, into everything!!! But we all loved you for it, even though you bossed the others about they always wanted to be with you. You were so beautiful, you never failed to amaze me or make me laugh. You've left a huge hole in my heart, i miss you so much._


----------



## Kammie

Well its been about 8 months I thought it was time to add Charlie. I've made a little video with all his best pictures, mainly for myself more than anything but I'd like to share it.

My video skills aren't great but here it is.
YouTube - Charlie


----------



## Zippstar

Rory:

You came to us in a bad way, and we made you well again. The first time I held you I promised you I would always do the best for you and your sister Rags, and I honestly think that today, putting you to sleep was the only way you wouldn't suffer anymore. Your passing was unexpected, and I wish I had known more about your illness, but I will tell all the other bunny owners about it to make sure as many other bunnies can be saved as possible. We all loved you Rory, even though you we didn't know you for long and I know you and all the others are playing together peacefully now. 

Sleep tight little man, sweet dreams.

Mummy, Daddy, Rags, Ben & Sparky xx


----------



## lingy37

Willow passed away 24th august 2010, miss him loads r.i.p all the animals on here god bless you all <3


----------



## SophieCyde

R.I.P Nibbles 2000-2010

You were my first rabbit , a beautiful dutch , see in you in heaven 

R.I.P Keiron 2002-2004

We got you when you were 2 , you were a poorly rabbit and was took too soon .

hope you two meet in heaven and you can eat as much grass as your hearts desire 

<3


----------



## LisaMac

In loving memory of our baby, Doughnut! 2005-2010.

You was a very naughty rabbit, going through the rubbish, snatching Casey's food off her plate, biting all our wires and chewing Nikki an Caseys homework lol.
But you was the most loving rabbit in the world, you would sleep in our beds so you could be stroked, and you licked our faces to tell us how much you loved us. We all loved you so much and I wish I could of done more for you. RIP baby, an wait for me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Not sure how to attach pictures on here, but Doughnut was a brown and white Dutch rabbit.


----------



## Sweetheart

I would like to add my very first bun Mr. Belle, he was a loving Harlequin japanese black. how he got his name was the pet store people told me he was a she so I named 'her' Belle but then she turned out to be a he, he was already use to his name so I just added the Mr. to it. He was very loving and would always sleep in my bed at night with me. I miss him very much.


----------



## Felline

Sweet dreams Sanchez.
Thank you for this short time we got together. 
I'll always miss you.

-Sweetys Tropical Punch-
2011.03.22 - 2011.12.11


----------



## Buzzy

In memory of the bestest bunny in the world, and my baby boy, Sam, who died 2 years ago really suddenly, aged only 5 and a half years.

Wake up Mum, wake up quick! 
I have to stop your nightmares or you'll get sick.

I'm still here Mum I've not gone
Instead I'm just in spirit; I'm now an invisible bun.

Don't cry Mum I can't bear to see you sad,
You were my... best friend The best a bunny could have.

When you sleep in the night I'm lying by your side
I listen to your heartbeat And I nuzzle you with pride.

Sometimes I bring my bunny friends Just to let them see
The one who was my Mum, the special one to me.

In the morning when you wake Mum I miss your lovely smile,
You can still wave You see, I can still see you, although you can't see me?

I follow you around I'm the shadow in the corner of your eye, 
I'm still your little bunny...but only Invisible And I will never die

Always in my thoughts, little bunny ... you will never ever ever be forgotten. And I still love you so so so so so so much.


----------



## suzyjo

For my baby Fidget, I still feel so guilty about the way you died and how you suffered.. I'm so sorry.. :crying:


----------



## andrea84

r.i.p whiskers 
i love the way you use to follow me round, climb up my leg for attention when i was trying to hang washing out, i miss seeing you run and roll in the mud,you will remain in my heart forever,i miss you so much big boy ,but im sure we shall meet again! sleep tight xxxxxxx

whiskers was put to sleep on the 2nd of august 2012 aged 7yrs









we all miss you xxxxx


----------



## Minion

R.I.P Biscuit. I rescued her from an awful pet shop with my first wage packet 5 years ago. Although she went through a lot, she was such an angel and will be missed dearly by the whole family and her daughter, Oreo. xxx


----------



## Summersky

oh Kammie, how lovely Charlie was, and what a beautiful tribute video. Watched it with tears in my eyes. He was absolutely lovely - and cheeky - I have never seen a bun in a pot before!


----------



## bayseaside

To my little Holly,
Thank you for being my friend for so long and making me and my little sister smile when we were sad. You were so sweet and never bit or scratched but always let us pat you, and yet you never let us pick you up and lived your life in fear and never properly felt the grass under your toes, which made me so sad. I know you would have liked it! 
The garden isn't the same without you and it made me so sad when you left, but I know that you didn't want to be in a cage anymore. Please run free and be happy, and if you see Lottie anywhere, give her a lick. 
I love you so so so much, and no pet will ever replace you, or your amazing ears!
Catch you later Hols.
xx


----------



## Meena

For my dearest Hazel,
You were such a light in my life. I only had you such a short time before you were snatched away and I was told you were probably stressed from coming to live with us. I only wish I could of spent more time with you little man. I love you so so much, I will see you on the rainbow bridge. My heart is with you always..
RIP 17-10-2012 just over 9 weeks old (we had you only 8 days).


----------



## Funky

For my Kimi who died about 2 hours ago after heart attack after anaesthesia.
20th March 2008 - 2nd April 2013 I will always love you my baby girl


----------



## rabbitdude90

Im sorry hear about rabbit


----------



## scosha37

Miss Dinky-Doo will miss your cheekiness!


----------



## Funky

Stuart who has been with me 5 and a half year - I am already missing you so much. Hope you enjoy your binkies with Kimi and Aza at rainbow bridge. Mummy will always love-I would never forget how great friend you have been to me. I am so sorry I couldn't do more for you but I have done everything I could possibly do! I hope one day I will join you and we all enjoy each other company again!


----------



## helebelina

Aww, hugs hunny!! Stuart loves you forever I'm sure.


----------



## lizzie bennet

I lost my beautiful Chloe in 2009. What I thought was an ear infection turned out to be encephalitis. We tried so hard to keep her and it broke my heart to lose her. God Bless You Chloe xx


----------



## Summersky

lizzie bennet said:


> I lost my beautiful Chloe in 2009. What I thought was an ear infection turned out to be encephalitis. We tried so hard to keep her and it broke my heart to lose her. God Bless You Chloe xx


This post shows how important Chloe was to you - and how she will never be forgotten. I am sure that she is happy and healthy at the Bridge, and keeps an eye on you too. Our Bridge buns are never really far away.


----------



## BunnyHuggingCatLady

Yesterday my beautiful mini lop Pepper passed away. She was 8 years old and was very spoilt. She was an absolute darling and she has left a massive whole.


----------



## Lopside

Sorry for your loss


----------



## BunnyHuggingCatLady

Lopside said:


> Sorry for your loss


Thank you. It's that moment we all dread.


----------



## AmyCruick

Goodbye Lottie, the sweetest most gentle rabbit who went over the rainbow bridge on 7 July 2014 aged 10 years 11 months.

You will be dearly missed by all of us.


----------



## isa jelly

I'm happy to have shared my life
With such a wonderful little light
My baby braveheart 
My little prince
You will be on my mind
Ever since 
The dreaded day
You went away
And hopped somewhere else
I try to imagine your happy body
All I get is empty shells
Now hop away to your freedom 
Chew through the walls
You don't need them
Don't let anything get in your way
Listen to me when I say
Find the rainbow bridge 
Go and slide
Wait for me 
On the other side
When my time is finally done
I'll be with you
My beautiful bun
We will Binky and skip
Through the colours of the rainbow 
We'll jump and dance
And put on a great show 
Your orange fur will shine and glow
At that time I will know
You gave me everything 
All your loyalty 
You indeed were
Rabbit royalty
Your sister smokey
Lays in wait
Hoping to see
Her best mate
When I see the sadness
In your families eyes
A part of me
Slowly dies
I think of you
When I'm alone
You deserve 
A little throne


----------



## Guest

I think it is about time I put Mke on here.

Mke was a beautiful bunny, who slipped away peacefully in the early hours of the 9th August 2014. You left a mahoooosive hole in my heart! Go and play with your brother who died on the 15th May 2014. Binky free little guy. Wait for me though!


----------



## RowdyRabbit

I'm sorry for everyone's losses. I know how hard it can be...


----------



## isa jelly

I cant really think of what to say about lulu just yet. I cant even believe shes gone 
This will forever be my favourite picture of her


----------



## RowdyRabbit

RIP Jenson... my cousins one-eyed rescue rabbit who was taken from their back garden by a fox even though their Belgium Shepherd, Benson, was on guard and there were lights on. 
You will always be remembered.


----------



## hazyreality

I lost Darwin last Wednesday (3rd Dec 2014) at 4 1/2. 
He's going to join his sister and his other friends at Rainbow Bridge.

RIP my grumpy looking, really a big softy little man x


----------



## emzybabe

Very sorry Heidi he was such a character RIP little one


----------



## Guest

Isa, she was such a beautiful bunny. She could have easily been my little mans twin. Now they can both be twins together in heaven.


----------



## sarybeagle

I lost my 10 year old Dutch rabbit this morning. 
Woody was a wonderful bun. He ruled the roost and had all my dogs wrapped round his paws. 
My beagle boy Mooky adored him and they were a duo. Moo learnt how to unlock the rabbit hutch and he'd bust him out. Woody would nudge his cage bolt if moobwas ignoring him in the garden.

Age had sadly caught up with him in the last 6 days. He was a bit slower and spent more time resting than running after the dog. I kitted out mooky dog cage as a rabbit hutch and he spent the last 6 nights indoors with us. 
Saturday night he was v quiet and slept more. Sunday he only had a few slivers of carrot and watered down pellet it was almost like it was too much effort. He was still drinking plenty out of the dish.

This am mooky was pawing the cage and fretful and woody was sitting with his chin on the sawdust and I knew I'd have to make the call to help him on his way. I'd hoped he'd have passed at home. 
When I picked him up to take him he was a heavy weight and I knew it wouldn't be long.

The vet and vet nurse were beyond wonderful with him and so so kind. That's helped me know it was the right choice. 
He's being cremated and I know where I want to scatter him.

He was a heck of a bun and the dogs are wondering where he's gone. 
For a pets at home reject he was fab (they had him penned separately as no one wanted him and was too old to get interest) he was almost a year old when we got him.
He had to have his teeth removed after bending them chewing his way out the chicken wire run once as they kept over growing and needing trimming at the vets fortnightly. Nothing fazed him.

Miss you boy. R I P woody <3
xx


----------



## Lopside

Sorry for your loss, it sounds like Woody had a wonderful life x


----------



## sarybeagle

Lopside said:


> Sorry for your loss, it sounds like Woody had a wonderful life x


Thank you. He certainly led an active life at full speed always. 
Last night I was making tea and began cutting the extra bits of salad thinking I'd take it out for him feels so weird after 10 years of doing it.

Mooky has been v quiet since he went. He just stood looking in the hutch last night in the garden. That broke my heart. Why can't your pets live forever </3


----------



## Summersky

I'm so sorry you have had to say your last goodbye to Woody. You spent a long time together, and it sounds as though his end was peaceful, and it was "time". 

Binky free Woody.

(((((((((Hugs))))))))))))


----------



## sarybeagle

Just had the call to say his ashes are back at the vets. 
 kind of brought it back up again. 

We've picked a beautiful spot to scatter some of his ashes, he rest I want to hold on to until my dogs go and scatter them together. Daft as it sounds I want the boys back together  <\3 

I've sorted out a little 'memorial' tub and filled it with bluebells, primroses and snowdrops so each year we can think of him in winter/spring and when we move, it moves with us.


----------



## Summersky

sarybeagle said:


> Just had the call to say his ashes are back at the vets.
> kind of brought it back up again.
> 
> We've picked a beautiful spot to scatter some of his ashes, he rest I want to hold on to until my dogs go and scatter them together. Daft as it sounds I want the boys back together  <\3
> 
> *I've sorted out a little 'memorial' tub and filled it with bluebells, primroses and snowdrops so each year we can think of him in winter/spring and when we move, it moves with us.*


*

*

That's a lovely idea too.


----------



## sarybeagle

Picked him up last night as dog was at the vets. Its actually comforting having him back and I guess has brought closure? Regardless he's on my dresser next to my old dog-his first buddy and will be scattered weather permitting this weekend. X


----------



## sarybeagle

We scattered him under a very large beech tree here on our fave walk. It over looks the valley and fields and is where I imagine he'd want to be.










Woody's pot x


----------



## Summersky

It looks the perfect place for a bun to binky free , and the flowers in a tub are a lovely idea too.

Our garden is full of roses each one to remember a special bun.


----------



## Louiseandfriends

Binky free Trixie :'(


----------



## Summersky

Louiseandfriends said:


> Binky free Trixie :'(


Binky free special bun.

(((((Hugs, Louise)))))


----------



## Wuzai1999

For my best friends Fred and Honey. I miss you both, I miss walking out In the garden and having you run round my ankles. I miss watching you both run around when I'm cooking. But most of all I'm going miss not seeing you out In the garden when I wake up. I'm going to miss the man next door saying that you both had burrowed your way into his back garden.Lucas will be 11 months old soon, he now points at where your rabbit hutch used to be. I wish I got longer with you both, one year wasn't enough.

Fred you were always a shy but cheeky little devil. You were always running around the garden getting Into mischief.

Honey, you were the feisty one, always charming the dog. You were always at the door wanting more food. 

If I had one wish it would be great if have 10 more years with you both because there was so much I had planned for you both but then you were gone and I love you both so much. Rest in peace my beautiful bunnies.


----------



## Kerry20042006

I lost my beautiful bunny on August 13th this year, she was nearly 7, I didn't have her long enough. We moved in to a new house in Oct 2012 and the lady moving out couldn't keep her. I got Snowball inoculated, spayed to keep her well. She lived in a dog kennel (closest thing to a house) and had the run of the garden. We took her to the vets 2 months before she was PTS because she was dragging her back leg, the vet said she was fine and it was arthritis. She kept dragging her leg but was eating ok, then it started getting worse and she was drinking a lot. She would not come out of her house and just sat there looking depressed. The vet said she had E. cuniculi and gave her medicine (2 lots) we gave it to her for a week but she was too far gone, the parasite had caused too much irreversible damage to her back end. She had lost control of her badder, bowel and her leg, it was heartbreaking, she wouldn't come out of her house the final 2 days. I was gutted as she was loved so much and because if I had known that all it takes is to worm your rabbit a few times a year






with Panacur to kill this parasite, I would have done it! The vets do not seem to make people aware of this awful parasite and they should because it was heartbreaking to watch my rabbit suffer so much.


----------



## Wuzai1999

Kerry20042006 said:


> I lost my beautiful bunny on August 13th this year, she was nearly 7, I didn't have her long enough. We moved in to a new house in Oct 2012 and the lady moving out couldn't keep her. I got Snowball inoculated, spayed to keep her well. She lived in a dog kennel (closest thing to a house) and had the run of the garden. We took her to the vets 2 months before she was PTS because she was dragging her back leg, the vet said she was fine and it was arthritis. She kept dragging her leg but was eating ok, then it started getting worse and she was drinking a lot. She would not come out of her house and just sat there looking depressed. The vet said she had E. cuniculi and gave her medicine (2 lots) we gave it to her for a week but she was too far gone, the parasite had caused too much irreversible damage to her back end. She had lost control of her badder, bowel and her leg, it was heartbreaking, she wouldn't come out of her house the final 2 days. I was gutted as she was loved so much and because if I had known that all it takes is to worm your rabbit a few times a year
> View attachment 248871
> with Panacur to kill this parasite, I would have done it! The vets do not seem to make people aware of this awful parasite and they should because it was heartbreaking to watch my rabbit suffer so much.


It feels awful when this happens, I lost my two best friends honey and fred to VHD. We asked my vet for advice when it came to them living outside and having run of the garden the vet never mentioned VHD we were oblivious to it until a year later when I found my baby fred lying there in the garden, my parents claimed it was a heart attack and by the time I realised it wasnt it had been too late because that night I went to go and check on Honey I couldnt see her until i opened the back door to see her lying there on the garden step. The sadness I feel hasnt gone and the anger I have is still there, I wish they had of told us. If they had my babies might still be here with me, they went far too early. I still wake up some mornings and go to the back door expecting to see them but hen I remember.


----------



## Kerry20042006

Wuzai1999 said:


> It feels awful when this happens, I lost my two best friends honey and fred to VHD. We asked my vet for advice when it came to them living outside and having run of the garden the vet never mentioned VHD we were oblivious to it until a year later when I found my baby fred lying there in the garden, my parents claimed it was a heart attack and by the time I realised it wasnt it had been too late because that night I went to go and check on Honey I couldnt see her until i opened the back door to see her lying there on the garden step. The sadness I feel hasnt gone and the anger I have is still there, I wish they had of told us. If they had my babies might still be here with me, they went far too early. I still wake up some mornings and go to the back door expecting to see them but hen I remember.


It's awful isn't it, even though I have my 3 special cats now, I still miss her. She was such a character and used to grunt at me if she didn't want me to stroke her that day. Even my husband got upset when she died and it annoys me when people say it's only a rabbit. I had to put the recycle bins where her house used to be because it looked so empty with her house gone, I kept looking at the empty space and getting upset. I gave the kennel to my friend as she has a rabbit and his hutch was falling apart, she said he looks really content in it. I won't get another rabbit because it wouldn't feel right, she was one of a kind.


----------



## Wuzai1999

Kerry20042006 said:


> It's awful isn't it, even though I have my 3 special cats now, I still miss her. She was such a character and used to grunt at me if she didn't want me to stroke her that day. Even my husband got upset when she died and it annoys me when people say it's only a rabbit. I had to put the recycle bins where her house used to be because it looked so empty with her house gone, I kept looking at the empty space and getting upset. I gave the kennel to my friend as she has a rabbit and his hutch was falling apart, she said he looks really content in it. I won't get another rabbit because it wouldn't feel right, she was one of a kind.


Yes, I was completely thrown by their deaths I remember my parents had to call someone to get take away their hutch but it took weeks to find someone to collect it but every morning I walked out into the kitchen and looked out side to see their hutch the first few days I ran out there believing and praying it was a dream. Everytime I would walk back inside with tears running down my cheeks. Then I woke up a few weeks later and went into the garden to see their hutch was gone. I remember my brother bringing round my 9 month old nephew and I remember sitting out there with my nephew and he kept pointing to where their hutch used to be and I got upset. Ive decided not to get anymore rabbits because it would feel like they were being replaced I couldnt imagine being as happy with any other rabbits as I were with them and when I look into the garden I only want to picture them running free. The only thing my mum did salvage from their hutch before it was taken was the little carrot charm in their water bottle that told me the water flow. I got a plain necklace and put it on it as it reminds me off them. I remember my brother turning round at one point and saying they were just rabbits, I ended up ignoring him until he apologised. One thing that hurt the most was watching my dog search the garden for them the day after they passed he got really upset and started pining for them. I managed to get him back on track and now he appears alot happier. I remember how I cried when I broke the news to my older brother I noticed that when he let go from hugging me his eyes were bloodshot and teary. He isnt much of an animal lover so seeing him like that was awful.


----------



## Alexandria78

Heartbroken at the Sudden & unexpected Loss of our Beautiful Boy Benji...our little Oreo Bunny

Never take your bunnies for granted...Wee Benji was happily hopping and bunny kicking around the living room today as he often did, when he knocked over a wicker vase that he had been having a nibble on..He got startled and went to run and the way he kicked out at the back of him made him break his wee back and paralysed him... Benji had to be put to sleep Absolutley Devastated


----------



## claire morrison

Hello i had not meant to get another pet , my dog died 16 years ago aged 16 , and i said never again , but adopted a chinchilla 5 years ago , because her previous owner could no longer look after her , and its been just us , but a year and a half ago i was in a pet shop buying bird seed , when i turned around a saw the cutest looking furball , literally fell in love on the spot , bought her there and then ,she was only 7 weeks old , named her Tilikum , brought her home , went out and purchased all manner of rabbit stuff , and she has been the best pet , she has had no health problems at all , last Saturday 13 Jan was fine all day binkying all over , Sunday morning was just sitting for ages like in a day dream , i kept calling her name but nothing , i crawled up beside her to nuzzle her ears which is what she liked but she didn't respond , kept stroking her head saying what's the matter pet , but she was just sitting , so i picked her up , and she went all limp and floppy in my arms , went to emergency 24 hour vets , and was told it didn't look good and they needed her to stay in and be put on a drip , they put her on 8 different tablets and heavily sedated her ,there was no change at all for 2 days then on Tuesday morning 16 Jan , the vets rang and said she vastly deteriorated , and they could not syringe feed her because she had lost the ability to swallow and was struggling breathing , so we had to make the heart wrenching decision to have her put to sleep . the vet barely got the needle in her and she just sighed took a last breath and that was it , gone in just a couple of days , i am completely devastated , have struggled to cope by myself , but i need a outlet , as all my family have dogs and they think there loss is greater than mine which is really hurtful , as she was my baby not there's , i get her ashes back this week and will be getting a pendant to put some of her ashes in so i will have her with me at all times , i rang the vets yesterday as i am beating myself up as to what happened so suddenly , he said all the signs were a brain tumour ,and that it could have happened at any time , i know pets don't live forever , but the grief is overwhelming , i just want to say to my baby , i am blessed you chose me to be your mummy and i will always treasure the time albeit short time we had together , r.i.p tilikum love you always xxx 
here she is getting a cuddle of mama xx


----------



## claire morrison

just a quick update , we got tilikum's ashes back and have bought the pendant for a little of her ashes and the rest are to be buried with my dog in the garden , and this is her plaque , hope everyone is okay xxx


----------



## claire morrison

i just want to share this , i have a very active mind so i don't know if its just my brain , but 2 days after we got Tilikums ashes back , i had a dream about her , she was standing on my bed , and when i sat up she had the most beautiful diamond looking wings attached to her back , i looked behind her but could not see how they were attached , it was like they were floating on her , she never spoke , but i could understand what she was thinking , just looking into her eyes , and i swear she said this is not the end , i have just gone on ahead of you , but i will be here waiting , so don't worry nothing has changed . i wanted to pick her up and cuddle her but i woke up , after sobbing for a couple of hours , i tried to go back to sleep to recapture the dream but it never came , active imagination or not , i am clinging to that dream , i hope you can find a wee bit of comfort xxxx


----------



## Michaela bowden

07/03/2018 my beautiful Dobby sadly passed away and boy he might only be a rabbit but he’s riped my heart out like no other,
Sleep tight my little Rottweiler and I will see you in my dreams.


----------



## Michaela bowden

Michaela bowden said:


> 07/03/2018 my beautiful Dobby sadly passed away and boy he might only be a rabbit but he's riped my heart out like no other,
> Sleep tight my little Rottweiler and I will see you in my dreams.


----------



## Michaela bowden

Just had to go in my Dobby hutch to get some of his things out! I opened his sleeping part and his hot water bottle fell out! Well that really got me in floods of tears. I hope he knows how much I love him! And his passing has devastated me beyond. 
I get his ashes back next week and he's going to be placed in a rabbit urn in centre stage in his best spot in the house.. 
Rip Dobby and I love and always miss you my heart will never be the same..


----------



## C L F

Burty














My lovely little Darcey passed away Tuesday whilst at the vets after a short illness, missed by her soulmate Burty. Darcey in bunny heaven


----------



## GizzyAndMe

I didn't know about this thread until I joined pet forums but I would like to say something about my bunny Charlie who I lost a while ago now. I only have one photo of him sadly but he was great, he didn't have the best life before he lived with me but I tried to do what I could for him. 

I loved when he sat on my lap in front of the TV and let my style a tuft of fur that was between his ears and long enough to play with  we could sit there for hours just enjoying eachothers company.

It has been a while since Charlie left me but even to this day I still think about him and the short time we had together.

RIP Charlie xxx


----------



## Corneal

My First Bunny was Snugsie (Snuggles for long) I saved up my pocket money for 2 years in order to adopt a bunny of my own, on my 16th Birthday i adopted my best friend, Snugsie, she loved to be stroked from her nose to her ears, and every time i sat by the computer she would jump on the desk and push the keyboard away asking me to stroke her tummy. Snusgsie was born in May, Adopted in July and passed away in November from a tick.

Then I adopted Bumble and Blossom (Blossom featured in the photo with a deep blue background) Bumble and Blossom were brother and sister and adored each other. They were house bunnies and never step a foot outside so they wont go the same way as Snugsie. In January 2018 Blossom stopped eating and refused to move, she was taken to the vet that same day and diagnosed with a broken back caused by thumping too hard against a solid surface. She died in my lap that same day with her Brother Bumble sat by her side. 

Bumble now lives alone with the photos of his predecessors on the wall above his home.


----------



## C L F

Corneal said:


> My First Bunny was Snugsie (Snuggles for long) I saved up my pocket money for 2 years in order to adopt a bunny of my own, on my 16th Birthday i adopted my best friend, Snugsie, she loved to be stroked from her nose to her ears, and every time i sat by the computer she would jump on the desk and push the keyboard away asking me to stroke her tummy. Snusgsie was born in May, Adopted in July and passed away in November from a tick.
> 
> Then I adopted Bumble and Blossom (Blossom featured in the photo with a deep blue background) Bumble and Blossom were brother and sister and adored each other. They were house bunnies and never step a foot outside so they wont go the same way as Snugsie. In January 2018 Blossom stopped eating and refused to move, she was taken to the vet that same day and diagnosed with a broken back caused by thumping too hard against a solid surface. She died in my lap that same day with her Brother Bumble sat by her side.
> 
> Bumble now lives alone with the photos of his predecessors on the wall above his home.


Sounds like you really are bunny mad , they are cute, but I have to say they are harder to look after than cats and dogs put together


----------



## Corneal

Bunny number 4 will be adopted on Sunday, This is MishMish (i'm not a fan of the name, may change it)


----------



## Corneal

This is Kevin. I met him November 2018. He was living in a rescue that didnt know how to care for him properly. He was 11 years old, blind and very scared. The rescue said I couldnt adopt him unless I had a Rabbit shed to put him in. So 5 Months and £2000 later, I was able to bring him home and house him in a rabbit shed bought and built just for him (and my toher two buns) I knew I could offer him better care than the rescue (they really were awful) I hadnt planned on him living long. I just wanted to offer him some well needed hospice care and devoted attention. On Day two I took him to the vet where they said that he has kidney failure and said they wanted to euthanise him. I was adamant that he should be allowed to pass in his own time and I didnt adopted him just to kill him.
He had lots of meds each day, Critical care from a syringe and lots of cuddles. I taught him not to be scared of people and get used to being swaddled in a blanket as i rocked him. He never lay down, always rest on him paws tucked under his body, I think he found other positions too painful.
2 weeks later he had deteriorated to an extent where his urine and feaces was clear and jelly like, he needed bottom attention every few hours to help keep him clean and comfortable. I took him back to the vet to get more painkillers and they said that he NEEDED to be euthanised and If I didnt come back in two days it would become a welfare issue and he could be removed from my care. I really didnt want him to be taken when he wsnt ready. the vets only saw his down days and didnt see him enjoy time with his teddy, hidding in soft cat houses or loving cuddles. I had considered phoning them to say he had passed the next day, even though he hadnt, just so they would leave alone. We had planned on giving him calpol to help with the pain. I know I sound horrible, I know that. But you didnt see him, you didnt see what he had to put up with in that rescue, the rescue where they were openly honest that EVERY pet they had there had fleas and they chose to do nothing becuase 'they'll only come back, so whats the point'! the rescue were they pounced on him and pinned him to the ground becuase thats how they say rabbits should be caught (ya know like a hawk or eagle would!) great idea, scare him to death why dont you.
The day before the vet wanted him to come in to be euthanised he passed of him own acord, in my bed, snuggled up next to his teddy. He had a fit and he was gone.

Sadest day Ever.


----------



## Beans1

Eh, I hope your dreams are true, and my rabbit Joe hit Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Crawford and Stacey

We lost our little princess Peaches yesterday. She was only 7 days after her 4th Birthday.
She was so beautiful and caring. She's left a massive chasm in our hearts. She used to lick my arms, my legs and my forehead, any time she could. I'd just sit there stroking her fur and talking about life.
She left a sister, Poppy, who we are trying to ensure gets all our love now.

Any advice on helping her sister cope or for us about coping with the loss, would be greatly appreciated.

We still don't know exactly what killed her. We had boarded the 2 for several days for the first time ever, so we could have a brief holiday. They are both indoor bunnies, but spent their boarding outside. When we collected them, they just weren't the same - they were off all their treats and hardly eating.

We took Peaches to the vet due to her bubbly tummy and the vet couldn't find anything untoward other than swelling of her female bits. Yesterday early morning she was fine, but later on in the morning she was scurrying around the floor, unable to stand. When the missus took her to the vet she said it was likely sepsis and that she'd need to be put down.

We are both literally devastated, as she was our wee girl and she was so bonded to me - and I her - that she was my wee heart bunny.


----------

